# Dentist for dentures in Rathmines, Dublin - recommendations



## spider7 (8 Jul 2006)

hi,
My mother needs to get a new set of dentures.
Can anyone recommend a really good dentist in dublin. As she lives in rathmines, somewhere near there would be great.
hopefully she will end up with something comfortable and a nice goofy smile!
They can be rather expensive so i would appreciate a good recommendation.
many thanks.
spider


----------



## brewster (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

I cant think of the name of the place but its just beside St Patricks Cathedral on right hand side heading to Christchurch. My mother and aunt both got their dentures there very reasonable.


----------



## CMCR (10 Jul 2006)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

How old is your mother? Is she a medical card holder? If so, she can attend a HSE clinic and obtain either full or partial dentures under medical card routine dental treatment, free of charge. You can . 

To my knowledge, routine ophthalmic and dental care *is specifically excluded* from getting tax relief. However, I believe dental implants and bridgework may be included. [broken link removed]:

The Dental Council maintains a list of registered dental professionals - the 'search' facility for this register is currently not working on their site. I would presume however if you contacted the Council directly and requested the name of a registered professional in that area - they might be able to advise. 

The Dental Council 
57 Merrion Square, 
Dublin 2
Ireland 
*Phone *01 6762069 
*Fax *01 6762076 
*Email *info@dentalcouncil.ie

CMCR.


----------



## Laney7660 (11 Jul 2006)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

dentists charge an absolute fortune. Theres a place out in blanchardstown in a dental technician's and they dont charge as much maybe you should look them up near superquinn can't think of the name but know people who went there and its all thumbs up.


----------



## spider7 (15 Jul 2006)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

Hi.
many thanks for the kind replies.
unfortunately my Mother at the age of 63 does not qualify for a medical card to cover the cost of dentures.
She has not had success in finding a Denturist in Dublin.
I came across a webiste for a company in Dublin called "Denture Express" on lower Dorset Street. Has anyone got any experience of this denturist practicioner or indeed any other denturist in Dubln. All recommendations welcome.
Kind regards,
Spider


----------



## Molin (27 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

Following on from this topic, can anyone recommend a female denturist in Dublin area? If not then any further reccommendations, would appreciate it!


----------



## bskinti (28 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

God help her and me too, we really have a problem I think, Just had my last 3 on the bottom out last week by another butcher,all he could talk about was the deal he was doing me for €300, as if I cared about the money, The last dentist put a concrete block in for me its even worse than the brick the precious dentist put in for me. What I'm saying is near 2k spent and I would be better going to roadstone, Now that I can't bite my nails I really need to find a good *mouth teeth fitter* or a *mouth mechanic* or a sculpturer and not a Dentist. Anywhere in Europe,


----------



## polly2000 (28 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

I second this, I think it is called CAL dental, not sure though but yes very good and reasonable




brewster said:


> I cant think of the name of the place but its just beside St Patricks Cathedral on right hand side heading to Christchurch. My mother and aunt both got their dentures there very reasonable.


----------



## Molin (28 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

Thanks for replies, checked that one polly, its CAS dental, sounds good. Any further reccommendations are welcome???


----------



## markowitzman (28 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*

bskinti
have a read ....... all may not be lost!
http://www.3i-online.com/English/USA/ptEd_Main.cfm


----------



## pnh (28 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist for dentures in Dublin - recommendations*



bskinti said:


> God help her and me too, we really have a problem I think, Just had my last 3 on the bottom out last week by another butcher,all he could talk about was the deal he was doing me for €300, as if I cared about the money, The last dentist put a concrete block in for me its even worse than the brick the precious dentist put in for me. What I'm saying is near 2k spent and I would be better going to roadstone, Now that I can't bite my nails I really need to find a good *mouth teeth fitter* or a *mouth mechanic* or a sculpturer and not a Dentist. Anywhere in Europe,



If u want to consider Europe-try these people-http://www.dental-implant.ie/
I was with them for 8 days in Sept-had a lot of work done and I am very happy with the results.Really nice people and state of the art clinic.They have a local rep here who will give u any info u want.


----------

